

Gov Tech Events – calendar of local civic events - sidburgess
http://govtechevents.com

======
sidburgess
Got tired of trying to track down all the local civic group meetups and
events.

iCal feeds FTW!

Use Categories to sort by state. Tags to sort by local organization.

